# Anyone's Russian sleep like this?



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

Franklin my Russian tortoise that I just got a week ago is so adorable when he sleeps! He sleeps all sprawled out with his head laid down in the coco like a pillow. He makes me keep the heat lamp and pad on all night to and that's where he sleeps, is it ok for me to leave the heat lamp on all night ? Should I just leave the heating pad on ? Both ? Or none? Thank you !


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 27, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Franklin my Russian tortoise that I just got a week ago is so adorable when he sleeps! He sleeps all sprawled out with his head laid down in the coco like a pillow. He makes me keep the heat lamp and pad on all night to and that's where he sleeps, is it ok for me to leave the heat lamp on all night ? Should I just leave the heating pad on ? Both ? Or none? Thank you !


Sleeping sprawled is entirely normal. 

Your tort needs a maximum of 65F (18C) at night. Have a Ceramic Heat Emitter on a thermostat at night to achieve this. 

The basking lamp shouldn't be on at night - your tort needs darkness to sleep. Your tort doesn't need a heat mat at all.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi @Janelle Green and a very warm welcome to the forum! 

Please read the "Beginners Mistakes" Thread and the care sheets.

Any pics of your tort's enclosure?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 27, 2016)

Welcome.
+1 on the heat mat.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 27, 2016)

@Janelle Green

I recommend that you read the following about how to care for your tortoise. 

Beginner Mistakes 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Russian Tortoise Care
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

Pictures of the enclosure and lighting will help us to help you get things perfect for your tort.


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

I was informed you are supposed to put a heat mat underneath the tank where the heat lamp goes ?


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 27, 2016)

The information you have been given is incorrect. 

Please read the links above and here's a lighting summary that explains what your tort actually needs:

1. A basking lamp
This must hang vertically, not at an angle. Basking is essential to raise your tortoise's core temperature so it can digest food.

2. UVB light
Read the instructions for the source to see how close to the substrate it must be. UVB is essential so your tort can process dietary calcium and have healthy bones and shell. 

Both 1 and 2 are available from the sun for those able to live outside. 

UVB does not pass through glass or perspex(plexiglass) - light must be direct to be effective not through a window. Mesh screening can also interfere with UVB. 

3. A minimum overnight temperature (see the care sheet for your species - 65F/18C for a Russian) and complete darkness at night to sleep. 


Notes

(a) A Mercury Vapor Bulb (MVB) provides combined UVB and Basking. Alternatively you can use 2 bulbs: a tube UVB and a reflector bulb for basking (a household reflector - not low energy or halogen - from a hardware store will do the job; it's the wattage that counts)

(b) Ignore any references to UVA you may read - it's misleading marketing speak. 

(c) Compact coil UVB harms tortoise eyes and must not be used. 

(d) Basking and UVB should be on a timer so the light(s) are on for 12 hours a day. Temperature under the basking is regulated by its height above the substrate. 

(e) Overnight, depending on your home, you may need additional heat. You get this from a CHE (Ceramic Heat Emitter) which must be on a thermostat. 

(f) Torts have outstanding colour vision and love red and purple food. Coloured heat lamps colour tank decor and torts don't always apply intelligence to what they eat, resulting them in eating tank decor. Coloured bulbs should not be used. 


Measurements 

There are 4 important temperatures that you must know for an indoor enclosure. 
- Directly under the basking lamp
- Warm side
- Cool side
- Overnight Minimum

You will need digital thermometers for accuracy. 

A temperature gun thermometer (inexpensive from Amazon) measures temperature accurately in specific places like directly under the basking lamp. 

A min/max thermometer so you know the min/max temperatures in your home by day and night. 

You should also get a good digital probe hygrometer to measure humidity. 

Thermometers and hygrometer that stick to the side of the enclosure tend to be less accurate.


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

For lighting I have heat lamp and use a uv lighting , that is franklins indoor home which he's only in at nights and when temps are cold, I live in Colorado so we get cold and snowy winters. The other picture is his front yard play pen and I'm currently 
Building a backyard outdoor enclosure for him. I saw on thread sand is not good? I added some to his front yard play pen ....?


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 27, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> For lighting I have heat lamp and use a uv lighting , that is franklins indoor home which he's only in at nights and when temps are cold, I live in Colorado so we get cold and snowy winters. The other picture is his front yard play pen and I'm currently
> Building a backyard outdoor enclosure for him. I saw on thread sand is not good? I added some to his front yard play pen ....?


Read the links. Your tortoise is not a desert species and needs humidity not sand. Sand sticks to food and impacts in the gut. 

Your lamps are of concern. The UVB looks like it's the coil type, the basking lamp doesn't hang vertically. And both are too high to be effective. Please see my earlier post.

I wrote this about outdoor accommodation in a colder climate. It applies to Russians
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

I am getting light hooks tomorrow to switch the lights closer and more vertical thank you for the info!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 27, 2016)

Most of us bump up humidity by pouring some water into the substrate.
I keep Redfoot. They require more humidity than your Russian. However, One huge reason I don't like heat mats with a glass enclosure is that they make a small, very hot area on the glass. And If the tortoise digs down. He could get burned. And if any water seeps down into the substrate and comes into contact with that area of the glass, the glass will fracture. (Been there)


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

I had no idea about the sand thought it would go great since their from Pakistan and Afghanistan I will remove sand and use coco wood chip mix in his front yard play pen


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

The heat pad does not seem to get hot but I will take off franklins going to be sad he loves it lol


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 27, 2016)

They are grassland species. See the care sheet


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 27, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> I am getting light hooks tomorrow to switch the lights closer and more vertical thank you for the info!


Don't feel overwhelmed.
Once you get things set up correctly, it will get very easy indeed.
The coiled type bulb needs a vertical housing. It mustn't point downward. Most of us advocate not using them at all because of the very real chance of vision damage.


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

That's why I joined this site to get well informed and give him the best life possible


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 27, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> I had no idea about the sand thought it would go great since their from Pakistan and Afghanistan I will remove sand and use coco wood chip mix in his front yard play pen


Garden soil would also work. garden soil with no fertilizer or additives.


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

The place I got him from was feeding him pellets I switched his diet to fresh greens his favorite is kale so far


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

Perfect I will change sand now , just wanted him to have different textures in his pen outside


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 27, 2016)

Here are some more ideas of suitable greens 

Look them up on The Tortoise Table Plant Database if you're not sure what they look like. 
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp

Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds:
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 27, 2016)

Other members with Russians will be along as it gets later, I'm sure.
Keep an eye on him. Especially out doors. Russians are little escape artists and can climb like mountain goats.


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

That's why I'm taking forever on his backyard enclosure I got a bottom so he can not dig out now working on sides his front yard play pen is wired and he can not climb it at all and goes underneath ground few inches as well invade he tries to dig out


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm always do yard work in my front yard and thought it would be great to have a little place for him to be out there with me he's been out there all day every day since I've had him I take him inside for the night . I believe he's never been outside in his life before till I got him he's been a very active happy guy not shell shy at all doesn't mind head rubs


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

I can not figure out how to delete my other posts


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 27, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> I can not figure out how to delete my other posts


Don't worry about it. I reported them to the mods for deletion. When they come online they'll sort it out


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

Where do I find all those weeds/greens for food? I've never heard of most of them


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 27, 2016)

Look for them growing round you. The link to the Tortoise Table Plant Database (TTT) gives you somewhere where you can look up any plant for its suitability to feed and supplies you with lots of photos for identification. 

You can work in reverse too. Write a list of the plants growing round you that you can identify... and the ones you can buy... and then check them out on TTT. 

Also you can post pictures in a new thread here and people will identify plants for you


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

With winter coming up there is not going to be much to choose from I live right next to an organic grocery store called Sprouts Farmers Market I'll have to go in there with the list of things they like


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 27, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> With winter coming up there is not going to be much to choose from I live right next to an organic grocery store called Sprouts Farmers Market I'll have to go in there with the list of things they like


I agree that the winter months make it a challenge and many use a mixture of store bought and pellets (Mazuri, but not Mazuri LS which torts don't seem to like!) to supplement the little they can find.

Indoor gardening on windowsills is also a good idea


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 27, 2016)

Mazuri tortoise and crocodile chow can be purchased at most feed and tack stores that sell supplies for livestock.
The big bags are cost efficient and the product doesn't quickly or easily spoil if kept cool and dry. (Months, Years?)


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 27, 2016)

@Janelle Green , your tortoise is adorable!!!! I love the way he sleeps! Russians are amazing, mine sleeps very similarly. It looks like he's gone to a great home. He looks plump and happy.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 27, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> The place I got him from was feeding him pellets I switched his diet to fresh greens his favorite is kale so far



Love his pic, here!  Really cute. GOD bless.


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you  he seems like a healthy guy I am trying to find a local vet that can do tortoise care so I can get him a check up . I am starting an indoor garden for him for the winter , I'll have to find some weeds to plant for him


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 27, 2016)

Whereabouts are you @Janelle Green? We may be able to recommend one 

Please beware of choosing a vet that does not have specialist tortoise knowledge. Most do not and could do more harm than good.


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

I am located in Colorado


----------



## Lyn W (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi Janelle he really is a sweet tort.
Ditto to everything above about the lights, I use MVBs by day for heat light and uvb. At night I use a ceramic heat emitter which just gives heat, it's run through a thermostat so that it switches on and off to keep the temps even.


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

I took out his heating pad it did start getting to hot now my hermit crabs have it. I went to sprouts farms market which is a organic grocery store here in Colorado seriously block away from my house and they sell bundles of organic dandelion leaves! For $1.99! Franklins loving dinner


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

ya id say he's loving the dandelion leaves lol


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 27, 2016)

TFO keeps a list of vets. This is the list of ones known about in Colorado
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/colorado.29670/


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 27, 2016)

If your tortoise is active, eating and gaining weight, I'd save your money and don't bother with the vet. 

We managed 40 years before needing a visit!


----------



## Janelle Green (Sep 27, 2016)

He's very active eats like a mini cow lol clear eyes not shell shy , that's why I fell in love with him he was so active the other tortoises were asleep inside their shells he sleeps outside his shell with his head laid down . They had him houses with 4-5 other Russians and a red foot tortoise , I haven't noticed any bite marks or scars on him from fighting


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 28, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> He's very active eats like a mini cow lol clear eyes not shell shy , that's why I fell in love with him he was so active the other tortoises were asleep inside their shells he sleeps outside his shell with his head laid down . They had him houses with 4-5 other Russians and a red foot tortoise , I haven't noticed any bite marks or scars on him from fighting


Great! Keep up the good work @Janelle Green and good luck!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 28, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> If your tortoise is active, eating and gaining weight, I'd save your money and don't bother with the vet.
> 
> We managed 40 years before needing a visit!


Wow! 40 years? That is a lot of time. GOD bless.


----------



## TerraTheRussian (Oct 21, 2016)

I found my Russian sleeping like that the other day. I thought she was dead! My heart sunk. I called her name and she didn't wake so I poked at her with a flower and she popped into her shell. Whew! She normally sleeps in her log hide.


----------

